# Northern California radioiodine therapy locations?



## madkiwi (Apr 26, 2005)

Our cat Casper was just diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. The vet gave us the choices- a pill twice a day for the rest of his life, surgery or radioiodine therapy.

Unfortunately the one veterinary oncologist near us only does gamma radiation therapies now, no more hyperthyroidism.

If anyone knows a vet in the San Francisco area that is doing radioiodine therapies for cats I would appreciate it.

Mark


----------



## micp879 (Mar 22, 2005)

Mark, I used a specialilst somewhere in Pacifica, unfortunately the name escapes me right now. My cat was dx with hyperthyroidism and started on tapazole. The Vet failed to tell us that the Tapazole could have tragic side effects. It killed off all of her platelets and she began bleeding from her mouth (from dental surgery), and it wouldnt stop. She was rushed to the emergency vet around 11pm, and was knocking on death's door. She required multiple blood tranfusions, and we shuttled her back and forth from the emergency vet and the regular vet for several days. Finally they discovered it was the tapazole, and she recovered once she was taken off the medicine. She had the iodone therapy and did well for two years, then died of mouth/throat cancer (not sure if the iodine had anything to do with it). Anyways, back to the initial question, if I cand find the name of the specialist, I will let you know. If you do decide to go with the Tapazole, ask your Vet tons of questions, and watch your cat closely, especially early on.


----------



## madkiwi (Apr 26, 2005)

I had already found the person in Pacifica, Dr Jane Turrel. Unfortunately she is the one I referred to in my original post, her voicemail says that she is restricting her practice, and no longer treats hyperthyroidism.

I have since found www.radiocat.com, all they do is radioiodine therapy treatment, they have an office in San Mateo. They want $900 for the treatment, which is a lot better than the UC Davis Veterinary school, which wants $2400.

Even $900 seems a lot for a little cat, but he is my cat.

Mark


----------

